# Crawdaddy is Down!!! Updated story and pics



## jaymax (Oct 25, 2013)

Does anybody else know how good it feels to bear hug a tree and holler at the top of your lungs after you just smoked a good one???!!!! 

I do!!!

Heres the skinny, 
 So I got pictures of this deer back in July and couldn't believe it when i saw him..CRAWDADDY is back but has moved miles from last year. Golightly, teammate and great friend had close encounters with him last year as well as cam pics, but many miles away! They just never connected(thank goodness)
 So, i went 2 months with no sign of him. Figured he was gone again. Well, 2 weeks ago i got pics of 2 other bucks he had been with(not shooters). That had me going. Then last week on Friday pm he shows up and hits one of my mock scrapes i started. I got pic saturday am and immediatly went into kill mode. I hunted sunday pm, monday am, tuesday am, thursday am,  and pulled it off on Friday am @ 8! 
The morning started slow, but picked up on my 3rd calling sequence when an 80" 8 showed up from one direction and another same size from other. They locked up under me and had a 5 pt join in. After 20 min they haD eased off to my left about 80 yrds and I noticed another deer coming from opposite direction. Put binos up but couldn't make it all out..(thick).. I started calling again immediatly and before i knew it he eased through an opening at 80 headed to me! He was mad, tearing up trees and scrapping every 20 yrds. I called again when he was 50 just to keep his interest and slammed the call back in my pocket. I locked on my string as he was 40 and closing fast. At 25 he stops facing me for over a minute! Then turns to his left to my mock scrape putting his rack in the licking branch. By this time I'v already eased the Hoyt back. The angle was severe so I held a touch low and let her rip! My new Muzzy Trocar broke both shoulders entering high on my side lodging in opposite bone and he imediatly dropped! I grabbed another arrow fast and pulled back again just as he got to his feet. I followed him for 10 yrds and put another through the top of his heart! Speechless..this stuff never gets old weather it be a doe or a 235" monster. I love it and thank God for every bit of it!


Grossed 148 2/8 and should net right at 140


----------



## XJfire75 (Oct 25, 2013)

Sir. Not again. Me(along with I'm sure everyone else) is very jealous of your past kills already!

Lol

Congrats brother. I'm sure he's a sure nuf hoss. 

Lookin forward to pics and the story(which will prolly end up in GON lol)


----------



## rjcruiser (Oct 25, 2013)

Nope...not yet.  I'm hoping to know that feeling sometime in the future 


Congrats!!!1


----------



## j_seph (Oct 25, 2013)

Waiting, congrats


----------



## goshenmountainman (Oct 25, 2013)

Hey! I believe I know the buck in your avatar, I was there and helped get him out of a steep ravine. Been a while but he is still as impressive as then.What did he score?


----------



## The Fever (Oct 25, 2013)

XJfire75 said:


> Sir. Not again. Me(along with I'm sure everyone else) is very jealous of your past kills already!
> 
> Lol
> 
> ...



x2 lol


----------



## DRB1313 (Oct 25, 2013)

Manage those attachments


----------



## The Arrow Guru (Oct 25, 2013)

Oh snap


----------



## Stumper (Oct 25, 2013)

Congratulations! waiting on pics...we know its a good one!


----------



## alligood729 (Oct 25, 2013)

BIGRNYRS said:


> Oh snap



Yep.....I tried to text him, but he's obviously otherwise occupied...lol 

Congratulations Jay!


----------



## Big Foot (Oct 25, 2013)

heck yes for you sir, yes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Maximus1215 (Oct 25, 2013)

Must be awesome hunting a game ranch! Congrats


----------



## BowChilling (Oct 25, 2013)

Congrats Jay and yes I do!


----------



## Golightly (Oct 25, 2013)

*jaymax Kills Crawdaddy!*

Way to go bro!  My turn!


----------



## blazer21 (Oct 25, 2013)

Wow!! Stud for sure! Congrats!


----------



## Pneumothorax (Oct 25, 2013)

"Crawdaddy"...perfect name.  Congrats!


----------



## solocamslayer (Oct 25, 2013)

atta boy Jay!


----------



## Kris87 (Oct 25, 2013)

Congrats.  He's a beast.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Oct 25, 2013)

Congrats on another HOSS Jay!!!


----------



## Maximus1215 (Oct 25, 2013)

Wow JayMax, that is a stud for sure! After looking at my last post I sounded like a hater, not my intention. Congrats on a very nice deer! Gonna be tough to top you guys in the challenge because I know Golightly gonna be trying to top that for sure.


----------



## BOWROD (Oct 25, 2013)

Stud ,, CONGRATS ..!!


----------



## watermedic (Oct 25, 2013)

Good looking Buck Jay!


----------



## GAGE (Oct 25, 2013)

A fine buck to add to your collection, congrats!


----------



## heartstopper4 (Oct 25, 2013)

Awesome!! Congrats!


----------



## basschaser (Oct 25, 2013)

Nice. I said it before come late oct early nov them city slickers gonna be tough to beat


----------



## rnfarley (Oct 25, 2013)

Incredible buck! where's the story?


----------



## j_seph (Oct 25, 2013)

Oh MY


----------



## DSGB (Oct 25, 2013)

It is a great feeling! Congrats on another monster!


----------



## Headshot (Oct 25, 2013)

Beautiful animal....congratulations!


----------



## jaymax (Oct 25, 2013)

Thanks guys! Still at work..detail story may have to wait..as soon as I get home my wife and I are headed to mountains for our anniversary weekend..a super long detailed story cut short I called him in from 100 yards out grunting wheezing and rattling...I had him really tore up..I shot him in 1 of my mock scrapes at 25 yards..(stand is really high)...hit high shoulder and come out perfect but he scared me cause he dropped like I spined him..I put another one through his heart within seconds to make sure !! 148 2/8


----------



## Frank-n-Tines (Oct 25, 2013)

Congrats, Jay,  gonna be hard to top that one!  Look forward to hearing the full story.


----------



## Sterling (Oct 25, 2013)

Whoa that is a great buck, congrats!


----------



## t bird (Oct 25, 2013)

Congrats Jay!!


----------



## XJfire75 (Oct 25, 2013)

Awesome buck man! Congrats. 

Keep the wife happy, get us the story when you can haha.


----------



## 60X'S (Oct 25, 2013)

Stud, congrats!!


----------



## NBN (Oct 25, 2013)

Awesome is all you can say! Good job.


----------



## chad smith (Oct 25, 2013)

Good lawd Jay! I need your horse shoe bad!
Great job my friend!!! That there is a stud for sure! Was he showing any sign for the rut? What county Fulton?


----------



## alligood729 (Oct 25, 2013)

Nice Jay! I saw the picture this morning....awesome deer!


----------



## string music (Oct 25, 2013)

Awesome. Dude, you make it look easy.


----------



## Arrow3 (Oct 25, 2013)

Great buck Jay!


----------



## Pilgrim (Oct 25, 2013)

WOW!  What a beautiful buck!  CONGRATS!!!


----------



## BowanaLee (Oct 25, 2013)

Heck yeah, that'll work !!!


----------



## Monster02 (Oct 26, 2013)

Nice!!!! You get it on video??


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Oct 26, 2013)

Congrats on your good whitetail success.


----------



## MCNASTY (Oct 26, 2013)

That's what it's all about!!!  Great deer brother!!


----------



## Rob (Oct 26, 2013)

Awesome - congrats!


----------



## HEADHUNTER11 (Oct 27, 2013)

Another ga gaint for your collection.   Awesome buck


----------



## Rainmaker (Oct 27, 2013)

That is a very nice buck. Was it killed in a neighborhood backyard or rural country?

For a minute there when you were saying you smoked a big one I thought you were talking about illegal drug use.


----------



## PineThirty (Oct 27, 2013)

Awesome deer there! Congrats!


----------



## BASS1FUN (Oct 27, 2013)

Congrats


----------



## 100hunter (Oct 27, 2013)

Hey bro, when I looked at your collection the other day I didn't think you could get any better.  Then shazam lighting struck again.  You are definitely the man.  Way to go.


----------



## Katera73 (Oct 27, 2013)

This is starting to sound like a broken record Jay kills a monster Jay kills a monster Jay kills a monster Jay kills a monster Jay kills a monster Jay kills a monster Jay kills a monster Jay kills a monster Jaykills a monster Jay kills a monster Jaykills a monster Jay kills a monster Jay kills a monster Jay kills a monster Jay kills a monster Jay kills a monster......…................................................................... Congrats  Jay


----------



## MossyCreek (Oct 27, 2013)

Man you need to teach a class on this! haha Congrats on the repeated success year after year!!!


----------



## bilgerat (Oct 27, 2013)

Grats Jay, You gotta be running short on wall space, Your going to have to build an addition on the house so you can hang all them big bucks you killed


----------



## crueldeer (Oct 28, 2013)

Dang always gettin it done. Nice buck congrats!!!


----------



## jharrell (Oct 28, 2013)

Congrats on a awesome deer.


----------



## pnome (Oct 28, 2013)

Very nice!  Congrats!


----------



## jaymax (Oct 28, 2013)

Ok boys and some gals!! Story is in and added some pics!! Thanks for all comments and views! Headed to Illinois next week Thursday!!


----------



## jaymax (Oct 28, 2013)

goshenmountainman said:


> Hey! I believe I know the buck in your avatar, I was there and helped get him out of a steep ravine. Been a while but he is still as impressive as then.What did he score?



Wow! Good to catch up again! Thanks again for that drag! Yep, 250 lbs strait up a hill 100 yards at 30 degrees ain't easy! He grossed 192 2/8 and netted 175 1/8..not to shabby for public ground bow kill!!! Can't thank u enough! Going back this year for first time since then!!


----------



## Fortner (Oct 28, 2013)

Congrats again Jay! Thanks for lunch last week, had fun man!


----------



## jaymax (Oct 28, 2013)

Fortner said:


> Congrats again Jay! Thanks for lunch last week, had fun man!



Thanks for capping him out and mounting him! I know you will do an awesome job as usual!!


----------



## tyler1 (Oct 29, 2013)

Another great deer.


----------



## dwheeler (Oct 29, 2013)

Congrats on another Fulton co stud!


----------



## Toddmann (Oct 29, 2013)

Awesome buck. Congrats.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 29, 2013)

Jay, congratulations on such a fantastic deer.


----------



## philtuts (Oct 29, 2013)

yep, you're the man. Gettin it done!


----------



## kevincox (Oct 29, 2013)

Pass that horseshoe! You have had it long enough. lOL


----------



## BigPimpin (Oct 30, 2013)

I see the same guys killing these monsters year after year.  Congrats Jaymax on another beast!!!  It's time ya'll let me in on your secrets and start sharing the antler.  Killing a biggun is awesome, but one of my favorite parts of a successful season is sporting the old grip n' grin on the GON forum.


----------



## 1crazybowhunter (Nov 1, 2013)

What type of scent did you use to open your mock scrapes?


----------



## jaymax (Nov 1, 2013)

BFO
Bow hunters Fatal Obsession



 And I need more!! I'm out


----------



## firemanny (Nov 2, 2013)

You are BA


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Nov 7, 2013)

Congrats on another stud.


----------



## Jasper (Nov 8, 2013)

Awesome Jay! Congrats.......again!


----------



## rta47 (Nov 8, 2013)

Where was that at a couple yrs ago? could have used that one !! 
 I was thinking it`s about time for Jay to put one down!  Congrats bud on another stud! Good luck in ILL. be safe.


----------



## South Man (Nov 15, 2013)

well congrats again!


----------

